# Horse pics..



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

We have a few horses right behind our house and they were grazing by our fence so I gave them some Timothy hay and snapped a few photos...


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 3, 2011)

nice!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> nice!



They are both very nice horses, they let my daughter feed them this summer...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 3, 2011)

Very cool, I bet your daughter enjoyed feeding them!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Very cool, I bet your daughter enjoyed feeding them!



She did enjoy it, she loves horses....


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 3, 2011)

hi, wish they lived near me! so kool! lindy


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

momo said:


> hi, wish they lived near me! so kool! lindy



The guy that owns the property will sometimes board horses and we have seen some very nice horses...


----------



## babylove6635 (Oct 3, 2011)

BEAUTIFULL I HAVE TWO ALSO


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 3, 2011)

babylove6635 said:


> BEAUTIFULL I HAVE TWO ALSO



Thats cool, I can only admire them from my back yard, a horse would need more care than I could provide..


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww. I love the one on the left with the long chestnut mane! 

Your lucky to have them so close.
Does your daughter go for riding lessons or anything at a stables?


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 4, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Aww. I love the one on the left with the long chestnut mane!
> 
> Your lucky to have them so close.
> Does your daughter go for riding lessons or anything at a stables?



No she doesn't, although she loves horses she is involved with other activities that take up a majority of her time...


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 4, 2011)

i want one


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 4, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> i want one



I do as well when I retire....


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 4, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> i want one



When can we see pictures of your Andalusian? 
I'd love an Andalusian, there just very rare over here and when they are over here they go for big Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£ but i can keep dreaming.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 5, 2011)

This is my new horse INDY a 7 year old Andaluz gelding






Campeon and INDY





He likes his cider!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 5, 2011)

They are stunning  
I love them.


----------

